# Wireless Internet.



## TylerD (7/7/14)

Im sick of Telkom. I want to move to wireless internet, but not sure if that will be the best move.
I've had a problem with my line now for about 6 months on and off. For the last month I had no access to the internet but I still pay for the line and for the ISP.
Anybody have any experience with wireless internet etc? If you do, with wich company?
All input will be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## MurderDoll (7/7/14)

Do yourself a favour. 
Check out www.wifibre-sa.co.za 
See if they cover your area. Will be the best move you ever make.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (7/7/14)

Awesome! Thanks dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/7/14)

One thing I am really happy about this part of the world: 50k speeds on cable. No issues. No outages because of cable theft  wishing u luck on your quest @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/7/14)

Tyler, provided you have fault numbers (CRK) you can call the Telkum billing department and they will apply the fault number to your invoices. That means they will credit you for each day that the fault was active on their system

That should at least reduce what you have to pay the idiots.


----------



## PeterHarris (7/7/14)

@MurderDoll u got pm

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

